# Something weird is going on with Dikhololo in RCI



## skimble (Jun 9, 2012)

I wanted to do a Points-for-Deposit, and the guide told me they are now affiliated with Points, so I can no longer do this.  
I did a search today to see how much Dik weeks are going for, and I couldn't find any in the system.  I looked in Points and Weeks.  
So, I did an Advanced Search... it gave me an unidentified resort error code.  
The resort code is 1999.  
What's going on with RCI and Dik?


Is this just a glitch, or are any of you seeing the same thing?


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 9, 2012)

This has been going on for years.  The guide is mistaken.  Try another guide.

Fern


----------



## skimble (Jun 9, 2012)

Fern Modena said:


> This has been going on for years.  The guide is mistaken.  Try another guide.
> 
> Fern



I remember reading that once.  
But what do you think is up with the Dik search... no availability, and no resort existed when I did the Advanced search.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 10, 2012)

I looked it up on the directory and it is still there, and still silver crown.


----------

